# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  **واجب:دوستان بیاین این کاری که میگم رو انجام بدین

## Arash.ye

دوستان فک کنم بدونین که اگه شماره داوطلبی و شماره پرونده خودتون رو فراموش کنین سنجش خیلی راحت با داشتن شماره شناسنامه و تاریخ تولد بهتون میده الانم این بخش تو سایت سنجش فعاله...
خب با این وجود همه میتونن بعدا شماره داوطلبی و شماره پرونده تون رو داشته باشن و رتبه رو ببینن..
همین الان زود برین با اطلاعات دقیق خودتون تو سایت سنجش عضو بشین...همه اطلاعات و تا جای ممکن با جزئیات وارد کنین ...با این کار دیگه بعدا کسی با شماره شناسنامه شما نمیتونه عضو بشه و واسه ورودم به نام کاربری و رمز عبور نیاز داره که هیچ جوره نمیتونه به دست بیاره چون این اطلاعات فقط و فقط به ایمیل خودتون ارسال میشه :Yahoo (4): 
تا خبرات فوق العاده ی دیگه :Yahoo (4):

----------

